

ask YC: youtube clone; python or ruby framework? - menloparkbum

I've been using rails for the past 2 years, and have had mixed feelings about it. I ported two rails applications to MERB, because I'm no longer using ActiveRecord, so most of the other stuff in Rails also seemed unnecessary. Prior to ruby/rails I used python (straight up mod_python) for a couple years.<p>I am starting on a new project where I need to make a video site. Think youtube with limited users and functionality. My initial plan was to do the front-end in MERB and the back end with ruby hooks around our custom video server (c++). However I vaguely remember that writing wrappers around c++ was easier in Python. Thus I thought maybe I could just do the whole thing in Python. I don't really want to use Django. Is there anything similar to MERB in the Python world? Or should I just use MERB for the front end and then use whatever fits best for the video processing. THANKS.
======
iamelgringo
There are a number of frameworks written in Python. Pylons, Turbo gears,
web.py, as well as Django. And from what I've been reading about WSGI, Python
web development is going to be where it's at in the next few years.

Have you looked at Pylons? From what you're describing, something like Pylons
would probably fit your needs fairly well. From what I've read, it seems very
light weight and modular. You can use any type of ORM or none. You can use any
template language you wish or none. It might be what you're looking for. The
documentation isn't anywhere near as good as Django, but you're probably
familiar enough with web deb on Python that you probably wouldn't need it.

------
nreece
Why not use any of the cloned scripts @ <http://www.scriptcopy.com/youtube-
clone-script/> and modify them. Most are in PHP I guess.

------
utnick
as somebody starting a project in Django right now, can I ask why you really
don't want to use Django?

~~~
menloparkbum
I wouldn't be using the ORM or auto-admin stuff. It has a lot of things I
don't really need.

